# Talk to me 18 year old from Philly . VERY IMPORTANT



## PhillyKid (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok so I am 18 years old now an I don't remember exactly when I got this disorder as I'm sure a lot of u can relate lol but I think I i got it about 2 years ago. I got it from smoking I think though and I have a few things that I went through when I was younger but I feel completely lost I feel like I can't think straight and I can't recall any memories I can't think about certain things and idk I'm just confused an hate my fucking life ! Help does this shit go away ? Do things make it worse ? Just give me some general talk , tips, ideas , anything helpful .


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

Leave this forum would be my best advice, continually reading about other peoples angst is just rendering what you already feel, run......run as fast as you can.


----------



## River Man (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes I agree, get the fuck out as soon as you can


----------



## PhillyKid (Nov 6, 2012)

Dexter42 said:


> Leave this forum would be my best advice, continually reading about other peoples angst is just rendering what you already feel, run......run as fast as you can.


But I'm scared ima be stuck like this forever so I want to find more out about it







and why are people viewing and not replying please everyone reply


----------



## PhillyKid (Nov 6, 2012)

River Man said:


> Yes I agree, get the fuck out as soon as you can


Do you have it too ?


----------



## River Man (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes I'm in the same situation as you, people viewing but not responding or rather replying......I feel that the majority are so caught up in their own shit from what I have seen that I would leave this site and speak to a professional.


----------



## PhillyKid (Nov 6, 2012)

River Man said:


> Yes I'm in the same situation as you, people viewing but not responding or rather replying......I feel that the majority are so caught up in their own shit from what I have seen that I would leave this site and speak to a professional.


I feel like I should do that but I haven't told anyone I have this and don't plan to except you guys


----------



## River Man (Nov 5, 2012)

ok would you ask a depressed person for advice about how to stop feeling depressed ?


----------



## PhillyKid (Nov 6, 2012)

River Man said:


> ok would you ask a depressed person for advice about how to stop feeling depressed ?


Lol your right , this Is the first time it happened to me I'm scared , I read your post about how it's come back to you but I'm just scared lost and feel like I need help and I don't want people to look at me like I'm crazy , I want to talk to people who can relate to me


----------



## River Man (Nov 5, 2012)

to me that indicates that you dont want to get out of this hell, it sounds like you just want to dwell on it with people that yeah, will relate but not help ?


----------



## PhillyKid (Nov 6, 2012)

River Man said:


> to me that indicates that you dont want to get out of this hell, it sounds like you just want to dwell on it with people that yeah, will relate but not help ?


Naw not at all I don't like this shit at all but you guys know more about it then a psychologist because you guys are going thru it and not just learning about it , if u wanted to know more about a war would u ask a historian or someone in the war


----------



## hope.is.here (Nov 6, 2012)

please look at my previous post: How I beat DP and you can too. Lot's of helpful advice.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It would be a really good idea to tell people close to you whats going on and seek some professional help (Dont be afraid)...I can tell you from experience that hiding this from people because your scared is the worse thing you can do...Problems shared are problems halved...Dont be afraid to see a psychiatrist and tell him/her exactly whats going on both in your mind and in your body...My thoughts were so frightening at times i was afraid to tell doctors exactly what was going on inside my head in case they told me i had some kind of serious mental illness and thus i would be locked up forever...It was a big mistake...Because i didnt tell people the truth about what was happening to me i suffered in silence for a long time...The sooner you start looking for help the sooner you will begin to get better...DONT! suffer in silence.....BTW if you mean you are smoking weed when you say you are smoking i would strongly suggest you stop.....Smoking weed is very very bad for DP and makes it much worse....


----------



## evman25 (Oct 15, 2012)

acceptance is the the biggest thing that has helped me


----------



## PhillyKid (Nov 6, 2012)

It went away after I syopped thinking about it. Ya were right. It didn't go away but it feels like before so it's not that bad. It's just worse because you really are stressing yourself out. Stop worrying about it that's what I did. I looked in my notepad and I wrote some things down and now I look at it and laugh brcause I feel like I was going crazy and I was just stop thinking about it I my advice. Don't look it up on the Internet and keep it off your mind! It's not 100 percent away but at least 60 an I can deal with this


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi. I'm 18 and from NJ. I have depersonalization too. It can go away, but it can also last for a very long time...maybe even forever. I know that sounds scary. But the best thing you can do is to just forget about it. Don't come on this site, and don't think about your dp. I've had depersonalization my entire life...or at least for as long as I can remember. Until age 14, I didn't know there was a name for what I was feeling. After I found out it had a name, and that other people had it, I started to fixate on it and look at it as a huge disability. It became more of a problem for me when I new what it was and started fixating on it and googling it all the time. I found it was easier to live with in the past when I didn't know what it was and didn't think about it. I don't know that there is a "cure" for it. Just don't use too many substances that would alter your perception...like psychedelics or other drugs. I smoke weed a lot, and I don't feel as though it's made it any worse for me (if anything it's made it easier to deal with) but I know some people say smoking weed can worsen it for them. Also, alcohol can also effect it. Just do as many things as you can to relax and ease your anxiety. Eat a healthy diet, take any vitamins/supplements you think might help, get out and socialize, and keep living your life and try not to think about dp.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh sorry. I made that post before I saw that you said it started to go away when you stopped thinking about it lol. Well, I hope what I said was helpful anyway.


----------

